# Whats are you reading



## prague (Aug 14, 2004)

What are you currently reading (must be non fiction)

As of now, I'am only reading two books. I lost my other one  :shock: 

1. The Social Contruction of Reality: A treatise in the sociology of knowledge by Peter L. Berger.
2. Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies by Jared Diamond.


----------



## daniela (Aug 14, 2004)

Right now I am slogging my way through _Essentials of English:  Fifth Edition_, _HTML 4 For Dummies_, and _Writing the Short Story:  A Hands-On Program_ by Jack M. Bickham.

--DM--


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 28, 2017)

Reversing Diabetes: Discover the Natural Way to Take Control of Type 2 Diabetes by Dr. Don colbert.

I finally managed to read it. If anyone has questions ask. But it gives diabetes books a run for their money. It has a diet plan. A what foods can you eat guide, and what you can't eat. Inflammation, and allergies, prediabetes, insulin resistance, metabolism, how to lose weight with a damaged metabolism, Hypothyroidism, managing stress, eating out at restaurants, glycemic index, what foods are low in sugar and process slowly, types of diet that exist such as the Mediterranean diet, vitamins to take, what to avoid and eat, aging, omega 3 versus omega 6, immune system diseases, reversing diabetes with insulin resistance,losing weight,  and more.


----------



## ismith (Nov 28, 2017)

Reading "The Honeybadger" by Robert Ruark, his autobiography of sorts.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 30, 2018)

_*An Unquiet Mind*_ by Kay Redfield Jamison - The harrowing, and enlightening, autobiography of a Professor of Psychiatry at Johns Hopkins, who suffers from manic-depression.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 31, 2018)

A lot of porn, a book of dirty jokes, and a flight manual for a B200.


----------



## escorial (Mar 31, 2018)

Bloggsworth said:


> _*An Unquiet Mind*_ by Kay Redfield Jamison - The harrowing, and enlightening, autobiography of a Professor of Psychiatry at Johns Hopkins, who suffers from manic-depression.




yeah...give that a read..


----------



## ppsage (Mar 31, 2018)

Listening to _The Sleepwalkers: How Europe Went to War in 1914._ This is a practically soporifically detailed account of politics and diplomacy in the decades before WWI. The arrangement of less-aligned nationalist powers and supra-nationalist terrorist organizations bears considerable likeness to present time. What is interesting is seeing the trivial details of daily political news leading to, in hindsight, catastrophic teleological result.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 3, 2018)

_Mere Christianity, _though not in order, and kind of by accident. I'll just pick it up somewhere, get pulled in by something clever in the prose, and then I can't stop. There's just something very satisfying about sound, clearheaded argument. There's also a lot of very useful models for explaining mysterious things. 

I've also been reading some of Lewis's essays on stories.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 4, 2018)

'English Journey' by J.B. Priestley. The description of a journey took place in the year 1933. Highly recommended reading!


----------



## Moonbeast32 (Apr 6, 2018)

The Eye of the World (audio) by Robert Jordan


----------



## DATo (Apr 14, 2018)

Winston Churchill's History of WWII. I am half way through the final volume and it has been an excellent read.


----------



## sas (Apr 14, 2018)

Dato, Can I assume book is not just well written historical facts, but full of Churchill’s personal perspective? That would be of interest to me.


----------



## bangers (May 18, 2018)

I am reading *The True Believer* _by__Eric__ Hoffer_


----------



## dither (May 20, 2018)

Lol!
Would you believe it?
I'm at chapter four and at this point the main character wants to be a writer.
I just got interested.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 21, 2018)

Just finished _Tales of Ten Worlds,_ by Arthur C Clarke and _The Outsider_, by Stephen King. I've picked up Dan Simmons', _Black Hills_ once again and am determined to finish it.


----------



## EmpWriter (Jun 22, 2018)

I am currently 1/4 of the way through the second Game of Thrones book.


----------



## MatthewSteele (Jun 23, 2018)

Moonbeast32 said:


> The Eye of the World (audio) by Robert Jordan



Such a good series! But so long and time consuming. I only made it about half way through.

I am currently reading 'Learning How to Bow' by Bruce Fieler. It's an American writing his impressions of Japanese culture as he spends a year there teaching.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 23, 2018)

Dear EmpWriter,
Have heard the complete series on audio after having
been ensnared by the TV series which remained true
to the books. The visuals are captivating.


----------



## ppsage (Jun 23, 2018)

Some people have a funny definiyion of non-fiction. Am currently reading Schlesinger's 'Age of Jackson' which shows that sometimes non-fiction doesn't mean true.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 23, 2018)

National Geographic
Scientific American
NEWS NEWS NEWS


Yes, I'm a non-fiction junkie.


----------



## C.Stone (Jun 25, 2018)

Today I finished Stephen King's On Writing. Tonight I'll be starting Dark Tower IV:Wizard and Glass. I'm extremely excited!


----------



## Paul Atreides (Jun 25, 2018)

I am currently reading though the large pile of DC Rebirth comics, And i am reading though the first Dragonlance novel.


----------

